# Browsergame-Tip



## Fubator (22. Februar 2012)

Servus!

Ich bin absolut unerfahren, was Browsergames angeht. Deshalb wollte ich von euch einen Spiele-Tip bekommen. Bin grundsätzlich für Fantasy-Genre zu begeistern. Was könnt ihr mir empfehlen? Fand die Top 10 Liste ganz hilfreich: http://www.top10-browsergames.de/rollenspiel/ und Drakensang klingt ganz cool, ist das auch ohne einen Wahnsinns Geldeinsatz spielbar?

Grüße


----------



## milamagic (23. Februar 2012)

Hallo Fubator,

ich kann dir da nur Juggernaut empfehlen. Es ist ein MMORPG nur halt komplett im Browser spielbar. Du erstellst dir einen Charakter und kannst dann  in guter alter Rollenspielmanier questen gehen. Die Geschichte der Welt ist wirklich sehr interessant erzählt und du findest immer wieder spannende Quests, quasi am Wegesrand.Du hast hier ein rundenbasiertes Kampfsystem mit 3D Animationen, das sieht sehr schick aus und macht viel Spaß. 

Juggernaut ist ist kostenlos spielbar, also am besten du guckst einfach mal rein und entscheidest selbst, ob es dir der Stil und die Spielmechanik gefällt . 

Hier gehts direkt zu Juggernaut


Beste Grüße,

milamagic


----------



## Trevor22 (28. Februar 2012)

Bei Fantasy kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen. Aber wenn du mal was Entspannende für zwischendurch brauchst, was trotzdem nie langweilig wird dann teste doch mal das Spiel "The Big Catch". Das ist eine sehr gute Angel-Simulation. Zum Spiel geht es hier, wenn du allerdngs erst mal einen Erfahrungsbericht lesen willst, schau doch erst mal hier.


----------



## kickit-veni (29. Februar 2012)

Suche auch noch witzigen Browserspielen.. aber eher was für Zwischendurch! Freue mich über Tipps


----------



## xKarlx (29. Februar 2012)

dann schaut mal hier vorbei sind alle recht funny  vor allem das Empire is der Hammer mit der chilligen Mukke 
Goodgame Studios | Your Destination for Online Gaming


----------



## ogerthegame (4. März 2012)

Falls du ein gutes Strategie Browsergame suchst: Oger the Game

ist gerade wieder los gegangen.


----------



## milamagic (6. März 2012)

kickit-veni schrieb:


> Suche auch noch witzigen Browserspielen.. aber eher was für Zwischendurch! Freue mich über Tipps


 
Wenn du etwas Witziges spielen möchtest, dann könnte dir Farm Kingdom gefallen. Du kannst auf der Startseite direkt auch mal eine Partie Quabble ausprobieren, das ist eines der vielen Minigames von Farm Kingdom. Kannst ja mal schreiben, ob es dir gefallen hat oder nicht. 

Hier geht es direkt zu Farm Kingdom


----------



## darwyn (6. März 2012)

Ich probiere derzeit ja gerade Die Siedler Online aus. Ist jedenfalls "mehr" als OGame oder solche Text-Browsergames mit ein paar Grafiken, halt eine abgespeckte Version von Siedler in Flash mit Browsergame-Elementen. Mir macht es bis jetzt großen Spaß.

Hier der Link: Die Siedler Online


----------



## Volvicz (7. März 2012)

DSO spiele ich auch, wird aber recht schnell langweilig nachdem man seine eigene Insel erobert hat finde ich.... 
Bis dahin aber auf jeden Fall zu empfehlen!!


kickit-veni schrieb:


> Suche auch noch witzigen Browserspielen.. aber eher was für Zwischendurch! Freue mich über Tipps


Da kann ich dir puzzle bobble empfehlen, macht recht viel Spaß, gerade auch in der Mittagspause  Da gibts aber auch nur dutzende anderer Games...


----------



## Playharder (9. März 2012)

Ich spiele seit kurzer Zeit das Spiel "Rakard Kingdoms". Grad läuft hier eine Aktion, wo man 2500 Diamanten (inGame Währung) bekommt, wenn man sich anmeldet. Da kann man schon eine ganze Menge mit machen  Ist auf jeden Fall ein sehr cooles Aufbauspiel. Bei Fantasy empfehle ich dir "Drakensang Online".


----------



## shippy74 (9. März 2012)

Als Egoshooter könnt ich dir BeGone empfehlen, macht echt Spaß und sieht gut aus, anmelden bzw. nen Acount erstellen muß man auch nicht zwingend.
Man muß versuchen innerhalb von 2 Min das Gegner Team auszuschalten, Gibt paar Waffen die man Kaufen kann änlich wie bei CS, wenn du jemanden Umlegst bekommst 500 Punkte, Hilfe beim Kill 200 usw. davon kannste dann deine Waffen Finanzieren im Match.  Bei nem neuen Game fängst halt immer wieder bei 0 an. So das eigentlich niemand im Vorteil ist. ich Spiel es ab und an und es macht Spaß und das beste ,es kostet absolut nichts.

NPlay - Free Multi-Player Browser Games - BeGone


----------



## Playharder (14. März 2012)

Falls jemand von euch Farmerama spielt: Hab gerade entdeckt, dass man in einer aktuellen Aktion den Erntehelfer zu günstigeren Konditionen bekommt. Hier klicken


----------



## tomatenkopf (5. April 2013)

Hey, der Thread ist zwar schon älter aber ich dachte mal ich hinterlasse hier auch ncoh meinen Senf  Ich spiele gerade Forge of Empires und würde das absolut weiterempfehlen. Das ist auch ein Multiplayer Game nur im Browser. Du kannst dir ja den Testbericht über Forge of Empires (http://www.netzsieger.de/software/online-strategiespiele/forge-of-empires) durchlesen. Schon mal eine kleine Info, es ist so ähnlich wie Age of Empires, wenn du das schon mal gespielt hast. Ich hoffe es wird dich genauso begeistern wie mich  Viel Spaß beim spielen!


----------



## Batze (5. April 2013)

Fubator schrieb:


> Servus!
> 
> und Drakensang klingt ganz cool, ist das auch ohne einen Wahnsinns Geldeinsatz spielbar?
> 
> Grüße



Nein

Kein sogenanntes F2P ist über lange zeit ohne immensen Geld Einsatz wirklich spielbar. Basta
Und es wird alles noch schlimmer.

Merke= F2P ist Abzocke


----------



## Molybdean (5. April 2013)

Da Heute der Start von Runde 11 ist stelle ich mal Omega Day ein bischen vor.

OMEGA-DAY
(Momentan Down, ein Anmelden sollte ab ~18:30 wieder funktionieren)

Ich selber Spiele OD seit Runde 4.

Es ist grundsätzlich Kostenlos, durch den relativ günstigen Premium Account erkauft man sich Komfort aber keinen gravierenden Spielerischen Vorteil. (Keine Werbeeinblendungen, zweiter Bauauftrag, mehr ansammelbare Forschungspunkte). Ich selber spiele seit begin als Premium aber kenne viele Leute die als Slim nutzer (also Kostenlos) sehr Erfolgreich waren bzw. sind.

Omega Day hatt 5 verschiedene Rassen die für Optimale Flottenkonfigurationen eng zusammenarbeiten müssen. Es ist ein SEHR Teamlastiges Spiel, als Einzelspieler hatt man es hier wirklich schwer. Aber in einer guten Allianz macht es extrem viel Spass.

Das einzige wodran OD momentan etwas Krankt ist der Spielermangel. Aber den könnt ihr ja beheben 

Wer lust hatt soll sich nacher mal anmelden und einfach Ausprobieren. im Militärischen Zentrum (Ingame Chat funktion) findet man eigentlich immer jemanden der Hilft, ansonsten könnt ihr mich auch gerne Ingame Anschreiben.

Nick wird vermutlich 42 oder =\42/= oder XLII

Eine Omega Day Runde dauert ~9 Monate danach wird die Spielwelt Resettet und ein haufen neuer Featurs hinzugefügt.

Heute um 13Uhr wurde Runde 10 Abgestellt und gegen 18:30 kann der start in Runde 11 beginnen.

€dit: Habe noch einen vorbereiteten Text von mir gefunden. Ich weis noch nicht ob der heute abend auch Ingame verwendet wird aber falls nicht stelle ich ihn zumindest schonmal als Appetithappen rein.



Willkommen Imperator,

ob alter Veteran in der Welt von Omega Day oder Begründer einer neuen
Dynastie von Sternreichen. Willkommen in Omega Day, einer Welt die
stetigen Wandlungen unterworfen ist, voll mit Friedliebenden Händlern,
Plündernden Piraten und mächtigen Allianzen. Sorge dafür das dein Name
in die Geschichtsschreibung eingeht.

Besiedle Fremde Welten.
Schließe dich mit anderen Imperatoren zu Allianzen zusammen.
Erstelle einzigartige Schiffs- und Flottenkonfigurationen.
Kämpfe in gigantischen Schlachten mit Dutzenden anderen Imperatoren zusammen.
Messe dich mit fremden Imperatoren und Allianzen oder kämpfe gegen die
Überreste längst versunkener Hochzivilisationen.
Erkunde das Universum und versuche ihn seine Geheimnisse zu entreißen.

Sind die Wraith Lords wirklich vernichtet? Konnte die Bedrohung aus
Galaxie 127 rechtzeitig zurückgeschlagen werden? Was verbirgt sich
eigentlich hinter Veroda?

Bist du stark und klug genug um zu Bestehen?  Wird dein Sternenreich
alles bisher dagewesene in den Schatten Stellen? Oder unter Ruinen
begraben und Vergessen?

Finde es heraus, in der 11ten Runde von Omega Day!


----------



## UltimateFighter (17. April 2013)

also wenn du einfach mal mit leute online spielen willst, dann geh doch einfach mal unterhttp://www.skatstube.de  mir macht das riesig viel spaß!


----------

